# Ranger Roof and Windshield



## EricG (May 28, 2004)

Pops just got a Ranger Crew. Wants help getting it setup. Where is a good place to get a roof, windshield and other accessories. I was looking at Amazon but not sure who to buy from. Will take suggestions on whats good and what to stay away from.

Thanks,

EricG


----------



## t_willy (Jan 28, 2010)

FTD- Aluminum powder coated one piece roof. Light weight and durable. No drilling to install. Marty is easy to deal with. 

Tripple C Welding - Heavy gauge metal one piece powder coted roof. Heavy but durable. John is a first class stand up guy to deal with. 

Try and stay away from the two piece roofs. They are noisy and eventually leak.

Koplin makes a two piece fold out winshield that seems to be the best selling windshield for the Ranger. 

Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

K&S Atv Accessories in Pasadena. Kyle or Shawn are great people


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

I really like the triple c

I have a two piece roof, no leak, and not noisy


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

We offer the two piece steel and one piece aluminum roofs. Give me a call and I'll get you set up with a 2cool discount.

Thanks,

Boating - Hunting - Ranching, We've Got You Covered

Carey Johnson
Boat Lift Distributors
Big Country Outdoors
Cattle Call Ear Tags
TF)800-657-9998
P)713-461-9443
F)713-461-9633
www.boatliftdistributors.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
www.cattlecalltags.com
[email protected]


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

X2 for Triple C Welding. American made right outside of Forth Worth. John actually came down to my house and installed mine after mulitple people ordered some at the Hunters Extravaganza show in Reliant. Love it and holding up great.


----------



## keeepitwet (Jul 6, 2010)

Does any company make just a soft, clear vinyl type windshield that can be taken on/off with ease. I remember seeing one several years ago, but cannot find one to fit my 900 xp.


----------

